# nvidia + kernel 2.6.14.2

## Piaga

Hi all..

Hope this help.

To make the nvidia cards works with the brand new kernel 2.6.14.2

type these commands (I search everywhere and didn't find here in this forum..)

```

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255

```

Cheers.

----------

## sphantom

had this problem w/ gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2

----------

## Decibels

This seems to be an x86 problem cause works on my amd64. Have seen two x86 systems that have the same problem 

you had.

One, the kernel was compiled with nvidiafb and that caused no devices to be created. I am not sure the kernel version he

was using though, but think it might still be relevant to the 2.6.14 kernel.

The other though is gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2 and had to add creating those to the local.start.

Tried udev update thinking it might be that, but wasn't (tried 71 and 73). Works fine after creating the devices.

Maybe someone should write a bug report on it. I have an x86 compiled on my amd64 on another partition, maybe will 

have to try it.

----------

## nichocouk

I think that issuing the command 

```
# /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

 also does the trick.

Hope that helps!

----------

## MaDDeePee

Whats the problem there?

Im running 2.6.14-r2 with nvidia (~x86) really fine (but without fastwrite)

Compare my dmesg https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-404088.html

----------

## Decibels

I think it might be version of nvidia-kernel using. I just compiled mine as x86 and worked fine.

Using nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667. The only thing is that it came up with AGP disabled, so

changed Option "NvAgp" "3" (was 1). And now AGP is enabled,except for FastWrites.

----------

## Decibels

Yep it was the nvidia-kernel. He put the new one on and 2.6.14-r2 works now with X.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Does Fastwrites work, too?

----------

## Decibels

I doubt if he has that enabled as an option. I do and it isn't enabled. The only way seems to be if use the NvAGP and testing

with glxgears that driver was about 1/2 the fps as agpgart. So don't care cause even without it and using agpgart get about

10000 fps.

----------

## MaDDeePee

NVAgp performed worse? (Related to AGPGart ?)

----------

## gerard27

I upgraded to 2.6.14-r2 two days ago.

After boot no more X:WHICH IS A NORMAL NVIDIA BEHAVIOUR.

I then did module-rebuild and it emerged the nvidia stuff after which

everything was as before.

----------

## lusken

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> I upgraded to 2.6.14-r2 two days ago.
> 
> After boot no more X:WHICH IS A NORMAL NVIDIA BEHAVIOUR.
> 
> I then did module-rebuild and it emerged the nvidia stuff after which
> ...

 

Yes, But this time it doesn't work. NVmakedevices does not work either. I will try making the nodes myself on the next reboot. This is very annoying.

----------

## rishi

I'm having this problem with gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2 as well.

The device nodes are not there so X initialisation of the screen device fails.

 *nichocouk wrote:*   

> I think that issuing the command 
> 
> ```
> # /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
> ```
> ...

 

This works, and you can then start X fine, but on re-boot the devices are gone again... %@#$%@#$

Does this mean that with gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2 and stable nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx the nvidia drivers just won't work?

I've updated udev as well to see if that fixes the devices problem, but no...

Maybee have to try the ~x86 versions of the nvidia drivers..?

----------

## Reiver Fluffi

 *nichocouk wrote:*   

> I think that issuing the command 
> 
> ```
> # /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
> ```
> ...

 

This does the trick for me as well, and the devices are still there after a reboot!  Any chances of anyone putting thsi in the NVidia howto, especially bearing in mind that n00bs will be wanting to keep with stable initially....

----------

## werdnab

 *Quote:*   

> This does the trick for me as well, and the devices are still there after a reboot! Any chances of anyone putting thsi in the NVidia howto, especially bearing in mind that n00bs will be wanting to keep with stable initially....

 

Only if you've got RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## Reiver Fluffi

 *werdnab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   This does the trick for me as well, and the devices are still there after a reboot! Any chances of anyone putting thsi in the NVidia howto, especially bearing in mind that n00bs will be wanting to keep with stable initially.... 
> 
> Only if you've got RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc

 

 :Question: 

----------

## nichocouk

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # UDEV OPTION:
> 
> # Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown
> 
> # and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of
> ...

 

Setting it to NO  might explain why for some people the NVidia device nodes are not saved between reboots.

----------

## HermanR

For me, nvidia is working, the nodes are there and AGP is enabled - I checked. BUT: since a few days (possibly after upgrading to kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2, but I can't  be sure) the 3D-speed is VERY slow. I noticed that AGPGART is enabled.

Unfortunately, I don't have time now to investigate further, but maybe someone will recognize this.

EDIT: Okay, I solved the problem: X was using the Mesa libs instead of direct rendering through the nvidia driver.

----------

## jedsen

See here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## elvis_a_presley

 *MaDDeePee wrote:*   

> Whats the problem there?
> 
> Im running 2.6.14-r2 with nvidia (~x86) really fine (but without fastwrite)
> 
> Compare my dmesg https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-404088.html

 

2.6.14 works fine with the 70 series drivers (currently in "~x86").

However 2.6.14 is in "x86", but the nvidia drivers are stuck at the 60 series.  So anyone running stable "x86" will have problems.  The problem will go away when the 70 series finally make it out of "~x86".

----------

## FastTurtle

They still haven't moved up on the drivers from the 1.0.6.9 series and they wont work with the 2.6.14 series kernels. Took me 2 #*&$ days to recall that needed 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS"~x86" emerge -pv nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
```

 was how to get the latest nvidia tools to install.

I'm now seeing speeds of 1400+ fps in glx gears instead of 145 fps. Big diff and mplayer really looks smooth now.  :Very Happy: 

----------

